# Is anyone running CS3 on Mountain Lion?



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I never upgraded past CS2 because I just plain haven't done anything "creative" for pay in years, when I need to use it I just boot off a USB drive running Snow Leopard so the PowerPC native CS2 can run via Rosetta. 

I now however want to buy a new machine and have been putting it off for the half-dozen times a month I might use Illustrator or GoLive. However a store has had a copy of CS3 in the clearance bin for several years that has gradually made its way down to $79.97 - CS3 being a Universal application would free me from needing to boot into Snow Leopard to run CS2. 

Is anyone satisfactorily running CS3 on Mountain Lion?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I am. Works fine.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Just so you know Golive isn't part of CS3. Adobe had bought out Macromedia by this point and moved to Dreamwaver instead of GoLive.


----------

